

It's been a bad day. - dsleno
http://www.encryptomatic.com
So what do you do when your data center majorly (and I mean MAJOR) blows a raid disk swap, and your backup is corrupt, and piecing things back together will take days?  You get to work.
======
zarriak
Sorry, I hope 1&1 fixes your issues soon.

